

Homesteading - zackmorris
http://zackarymorris.tumblr.com/post/16528366560/homesteading

======
laurentoget
Somehow it looks like discussing the basic foundation of our industrial
structure is not interesting to HNers...

~~~
zackmorris
Ya heh, I suppose I should actually build something instead of just talking
about the shortcomings of business. I'm trying to document my jumping ship
over to self employment but it's much slower going than I anticipated.

~~~
pstuart
Here's another distraction you might enjoy:
<http://blog.opensourceecology.org/> (they're attacking the problem in their
own way)

